

Investing in GitHub - zachwaugh
https://github.com/blog/1189-investing-in-github

======
kylebrown
Between parse, trigger.io, trello, and github, it seems there's more shovel-
selling going on than actual gold-digging.

~~~
zackzackzack
Gonna go with the idea that the long tail is really quite long and invisible
here.

I imagine github as an iceburg. Sure, I see things like bootstrap with XXXk
followers and jquery on there. Big projects! Big names! Big! Big! Big!

But what about what I don't see? How many thousands of users have private
accounts? How many thousands of businesses have private github repos? I don't
really know. It's a smart bet that every time somebody sees all the prestige
of the big name projects, they think "Hmmm, this is really working for them;
Could it work so well for me/my project/my startup/ my enterprise? I hope I
can make this private."

I am just saying, sure there is a lot of shovel selling going on. But just
because you can't see others digging, doesn't mean they aren't out there.

------
jon6
"Why? Because we want to be better."

This is the least transparent reasoning I've seen in a long time.

~~~
flog
Maybe they can actually make git usable? I've been using it for years; still
hate it.

------
maxko87
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4220353> for discussion

------
fnazeeri
Lame. GitHub should have written that they were using Andreessen Horowitz for
their money. Without the $100MM would they have written that post, say, if
Andreessen was joining their board? Fact is, they're fawning.

------
erikb
The following isn't meant to harm or critizise anyone, but isn't such kind of
outside investment more about changing your now worthy company stack against
some more handy dollar notes? If a company just needs cash for profitable
ideas they could get a loan, right? So if that's the case why would people say
differently in their blog?

Well, anyway I'm happy that Github is doing fine.

~~~
grandalf
They must have plans to venture out into unproven territory that includes risk
to their core business that would make a bank balk at approving the loan.

~~~
erikb
Ah, that sounds reasonable.

------
nivertech
A16Z betting on Enterprise-tization of SaaS.

I.e. second leg of the current trend, when successful SaaS companies will
offer products, which can be install on-premises.

In case of github it's Github for Your Firewall.

~~~
cromulent
I think you mean Github Enterprise?

<https://enterprise.github.com/>

------
eragnew
Congrats GH! Sounds like a good match. Excited to see how it plays out.

